# Miss A (nsfw)



## Robin_Usagani (Oct 9, 2013)

She is kind enough to let me share some photos.  Unfortunately not the ones I really love.  One for now.. will post more later.


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 9, 2013)

Seems just a tad bit over exposed to me, but otherwise I think this is excellent.


----------



## manny212 (Oct 9, 2013)

Nice hdr!  jk. Nice. Robin did you vignette this?


----------



## kathyt (Oct 9, 2013)

I think I would bring the exposure down a notch too. It would change the mood and add more appeal.


----------



## amolitor (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll have to think about it, but my first reaction is 'why the shallow DoF and a 'deep' posture?'

It definitely doesn't look traditional, and that might be an excellent thing. Something to ponder.

She's lovely, and I have no beef with any of your other technical or artistic choices. Well done, for sure. Just that one element I want to take some time with.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 9, 2013)

Very nice, Robin! She is lovely! Personal taste, I would lower the exposure a tad.. and bring up the contrast a bit...


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Oct 9, 2013)

I made the whole set bright so it gives it that wake up in the morning feeling great kind of feeling.   Here is another.


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 9, 2013)

That one is outstanding!


----------



## amolitor (Oct 9, 2013)

Interesting. Hearing what your concept was kind of snaps the pictures into "focus" as it were. I get it. Having a concept at all is a powerful move, and you pulled together a "look" to support it really well, I think.

Now I am questioning the color palette  Maybe a little desaturated would fit the concept better?


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Oct 9, 2013)

manny212 said:


> Nice hdr!  jk. Nice. Robin did you vignette this?


Manny.. maybe...  I add it sometimes.  Hopefully not too much because that is one of my biggest pet peeves when someone use too much vignette .


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 9, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> I made the whole set bright so it gives it that wake up in the morning feeling great kind of feeling.



This is more like an 'are-we-getting-closer-to-the-sun' kind of feeling


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Oct 9, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> > I made the whole set bright so it gives it that wake up in the morning feeling great kind of feeling.
> ...



i am not following you lol.


----------



## pgriz (Oct 9, 2013)

She has the kind of eyes that make me fall in love with my wife every morning.  Like the way you used the shallow DOF to direct the attention to the important stuff.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 9, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Robin_Usagani said:
> ...



the first one looks blanched


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Oct 9, 2013)

I dont know Lew.  I have viewed it with my iphone, ipad, calibrated monitor and they all look decent to me.  I have also printed an album and they are fantastic and look exactly like my monitor.


----------



## Dominantly (Oct 9, 2013)

The first one looks perfectly fine to me. I get what feeling/moment you were conveying.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 9, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> I dont know Lew.  I have viewed it with my iphone, ipad, calibrated monitor and they all look decent to me.  I have also printed an album and they are fantastic and look exactly like my monitor.



Pardon, Robin, I should have said that differently.
*I* don't care for that light look as much as actual more-saturated skin-color looks.
That a personal like/dislike.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 9, 2013)

pgriz said:


> She has the kind of eyes that make me fall in love with my wife every morning.  Like the way you used the shallow DOF to direct the attention to the important stuff.


Pgriz is so romantic.


----------



## Stevepwns (Oct 9, 2013)

She has absolutely beautiful eyes.  Wonderful shots. The fist one looks a little hot for my own tastes but wonderful nonetheless.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Oct 9, 2013)

Tough crowd. I dont remember ever posting anything where everyone had nothing bad to say .


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Oct 9, 2013)

One more bright photo.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## fotofinish (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks a bit overexposed to me too - or too soft. which could be the same thing, depending. But great photo anyway.




DanOstergren said:


> Seems just a tad bit over exposed to me, but otherwise I think this is excellent.


----------



## Newtricks (Oct 12, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> She is kind enough to let me share some photos.



I really like the second shot, she has the most striking eyes.

Perhaps I am a bit more liberal than most... But I fail to see to how a woman in a bathing suit or her skivvies falls under the category of NSFW, unless there is an exorbitant amount of flesh showing.

Be well,

Anthony


----------



## ronlane (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice set Robin.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 12, 2013)

Love the second, first one is fine, the others don't excite me too much, but lovely girl and nice set.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Oct 12, 2013)

I have much better ones but i cant share them.


----------



## Tee (Oct 12, 2013)

Robin- you should take the tough critique as a compliment.  Members are used to seeing high quality work from you.:thumbup:  And let's be honest here, even on an "off" image, your images are 98.7% better than anything routinely posted on here.  So...here's my little nitpick: in image #1, a little more arch in the lower back would really add to the line.  Nothing crazy to distract from the face but a slight curve would really round out the image.  I, personally, enjoy the brightness of the image.  Your style of bright and clean is refreshing.  The image in post #7 and the first in post #22 are fantastic.  Solid set.  Great work!


----------



## manaheim (Oct 12, 2013)

Yeah. So true. Robin makes me ill.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 12, 2013)

Love the last two you posted.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Oct 12, 2013)

cool.. When am I going to shoot your boudoir?


----------



## kathyt (Oct 12, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> cool.. When am I going to shoot your boudoir?


I do them once a year, so you missed my 35th birthday ones. Maybe for my 36th birthday?


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 12, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> > cool.. When am I going to shoot your boudoir?
> ...



How about never?


----------



## mishele (Oct 12, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Robin_Usagani said:
> ...



You need to learn to share.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 12, 2013)

mishele said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...




He's all hers.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Oct 12, 2013)

I promise no touching.


----------



## mishele (Oct 12, 2013)

Don't believe him!!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Oct 12, 2013)

Wait... You are 35??  I thought 26 maybe??


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> I promise no touching.



Truth be told, I'm honestly not concerned about this thread.  Robin is an amazing photographer and his work is stellar.  He would do an amazing job.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 12, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Wait... You are 35??  I thought 26 maybe??


Yes, I am 35 and I still get carded for alcohol. Thanks Robin. I feel 25 maybe.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 12, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> > cool.. When am I going to shoot your boudoir?
> ...


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 12, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Yes, I am 35 and I still get carded for alcohol.




That would be hilarious.:mrgreen:


----------



## kathyt (Oct 12, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I am 35 and I still get carded for alcohol.
> ...


Thanks jb. I do make you laugh don't I?


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 12, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...



You do make me laugh


----------



## kathyt (Oct 12, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > jwbryson1 said:
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 12, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...



:heart: :heart:


----------



## sarah_19_nz (Oct 12, 2013)

Love all of these!


----------



## alexzobi (Oct 15, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > jwbryson1 said:
> ...



Had to outsource for this one...







Maybe this is why I'm single...


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 15, 2013)

alexzobi said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...



We're just having some fun and messing with the forum...   Relax.  :mrgreen:


----------



## alexzobi (Oct 21, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> We're just having some fun and messing with the forum... Relax. :mrgreen:



in that case, high five to messing with people. I'll :heart: that.

As a side note, i just discovered there's a spank emoticon. why mods? why? haha


----------



## mishele (Oct 21, 2013)

Why not?!!


----------

